# Challenger SQ Install - Fishman



## lsm

I've been working on the system in my Challenger for a little over a year now but haven't been able to get it to the level I wanted. I was an installer for about 12 years focusing on custom work, fiberglass, paint, etc. but I've been out of the biz for almost 10 years now. On top of being way out of practice installation techniques have become more advanced; the work Ive seen on here is nothing short of mind-blowing. Needless to say I've wasted a lot of time & materials, with about half of everything going in the dumpster - I finally admitted I was over my head and called a professional - enter Fishman. 

The car (in progress):

2010 Challenger
5.7L HEMI w/ 6-speed
Headers, Corsa Exhaust, CAI, etc...
Airlift Performance Air Suspension










The System:

McIntosh MX406
Arc Audio PS8
Milbert BaM235 a/b 
TRU B2110
TRU B2200
Full Body Horns
ID XS-69
B&C 15" neo-subs










































Ill post some more pics tonite.


----------



## lsm

BTW I had started a post about the install before but things have changed so much I decided to start over again.


----------



## edouble101

DDAAAAAMMMNNNN! Nice ride and nice equipment!


----------



## Horsemanwill

pics of horns lol 

I want a Challenger so baaaaad. with horns and IB too


----------



## lsm

Horsemanwill said:


> pics of horns lol
> 
> I want a Challenger so baaaaad. with horns and IB too


Last year:


















This year in progress:


----------



## lsm

Fish's work in the trunk:





































Dave made these letters by hand:


----------



## benny

I was expecting a pic like that


----------



## wdemetrius1

Great Install, from one of the Best Fabricators out there.


----------



## mattyjman

i'm sorry, i like the install but I WANT TO SEE MOAR OF THE CAR .. damn... that thing is sexy sexy sexy... what's her name?


----------



## lsm

mattyjman said:


> i'm sorry, i like the install but I WANT TO SEE MOAR OF THE CAR .. damn... that thing is sexy sexy sexy... what's her name?


Ill post some pics of the car tomorrow, time to hit the sack.... My son named her Betty.


----------



## lsm

benny said:


> I was expecting a pic like that


Here's another...lol


----------



## Mic10is

Did he come to you to work on it or did you take the car to him? Last time I saw him he was working at this shop in VA.


----------



## lsm

Mic10is said:


> Did he come to you to work on it or did you take the car to him? Last time I saw him he was working at this shop in VA.


Dave left Electronics Plus in VA and is here in Chicago. His original plan was to stop here, help me with the install, and then head back to California but that may change.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

That Dave is really talented,he looks like that guy Rick from "Pawn Stars" :laugh:


----------



## jpeezy

nice ride, hey tell fish bondo boy said hi fish has probably one of the best set of hands in the biz.


----------



## thehatedguy

i was wondering what he had been up to. fish is a badass.


----------



## thehatedguy

what mids are you doing?


----------



## Lmarti

i also live in chicago. what shop does this guy work at.i never knew that chicago had any real high end shops besides show time.


----------



## lsm

thehatedguy said:


> what mids are you doing?


Image Dynamics XS69's (ES era) in the kickspanels. Im working on new grills this year and using HPDE baffles instead of Birch Plywood but otherwise they're the same as last year.


----------



## lsm

Lmarti said:


> i also live in chicago. what shop does this guy work at.i never knew that chicago had any real high end shops besides show time.


His shop is my garage but I keep it clean...lol


----------



## JayinMI

strong*I*bumpin said:


> That Dave is really talented,he looks like that guy Rick from "Pawn Stars" :laugh:


I was thinking Butterbean. lol

Jay


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

JayinMI said:


> I was thinking Butterbean. lol
> 
> Jay


yea him too ...lol


----------



## robolop

Great Install, from one of the Best Fabricators in this world


----------



## Audio-Concepts

robolop said:


> Great Install, from one of the Best Fabricators in this world


This coming from one of the other best fabricators in history is a big thing.

The car is coming along nicely and hopefully one of these days that slacker friend of yours will finish the package tray, lol!

Happy to see that your dream system is finally coming together!


----------



## Navy Chief

I can't believe how many people do not know who "fishman" is. I remember reading the original car audio with his Toyota corolla in it, I think it was 92'. Also remember his ranger with the side windows replaced by fish tanks, and the linear power dodge ram with plexiglas seats.


----------



## lsm

Navy Chief said:


> I can't believe how many people do not know who "fishman" is. I remember reading the original car audio with his Toyota corolla in it, I think it was 92'. Also remember his ranger with the side windows replaced by fish tanks, and the linear power dodge ram with plexiglas seats.


Its a very different industry now. No more magazines, sound quality competitions are few and far between, CES gets smaller every year, etc etc... Its tough to stay in the public eye when theres no way for them to view the work he does. Who knows, maybe the industry will bounce back, you never know whats around the corner... Its too bad because he's 10x better now than he ever was and continues to challenge himself every day. Dave is the last of the "greats" thats still installing, it seems everyone else has moved out of the bay and into an office... 

I wish I could figure out how to make a fish tank look right in my car!!


----------



## kbuggins

Man I remember reading about fish man back in the car audio mags in the day!

In the presence of greatness man fo sho!


----------



## wdemetrius1

lsm said:


> Its a very different industry now. No more magazines, sound quality competitions are few and far between, CES gets smaller every year, etc etc... Its tough to stay in the public eye when theres no way for them to view the work he does. Who knows, maybe the industry will bounce back, you never know whats around the corner... Its too bad because he's 10x better now than he ever was and continues to challenge himself every day. Dave is the last of the "greats" thats still installing, it seems everyone else has moved out of the bay and into an office...
> 
> I wish I could figure out how to make a fish tank look right in my car!!


^^

I was about to say the same thing about the fish tank.


----------



## sqchris

some of us here remembers "Fishman" I was actually shocked that he is still doing the hands on. More power Dave!


----------



## lsm

Here's a few update pics:


----------



## Mless5

Love how the MOPAR logo got introduced to those grills!


----------



## mrmill

sexy install...it's pretty cool to have a legend like Fishman working not only on your car but at your house.


----------



## sqchris

Where are all the legends go??? I'm sure that's a topic!


----------



## wdemetrius1

I hope that Fishman will join us here on DIYMA.


----------



## Eggroll

mrmill said:


> sexy install...it's pretty cool to have a legend like Fishman working not only on your car but at your house.





wdemetrius1 said:


> I hope that Fishman will join us here on DIYMA.


X2. Fishman is a legend.


----------



## boosted2.7

Looking good, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Tonyguy

Ummmm....... Holy **** I can't believe Fish is here in Chicago and working on your car. I can't wait to see it after!


----------



## sqchris

Is Dave doing an 'install' tour?


----------



## Starlet-SQ

MAN
You are lucky to have him work on your ride
i can remember reading about him back in CAE magazines
Even internationally fishman is welknown(talking bout aruba)
cant wait to see more of this ride!


----------



## lsm

Tonyguy said:


> Ummmm....... Holy **** I can't believe Fish is here in Chicago and working on your car. I can't wait to see it after!


Hey Tony. You're welcome to stop by if you want, Im usually home on Sundays unless theres something big going on at work. 



sqchris said:


> Is Dave doing an 'install' tour?


Everything in life is negotiable


----------



## lsm

Fish will be back home tonight after spending the last week in California visiting with his family. He has a new job starting tomorrow that'll take about two months and then he'll be back here full time. He'll be home on the weekends but Ill mostly be working by myself until that job is finished. Ill post some more pics later on this afternoon. 

Just so everyone knows Dave really appreciates all the positive comments! He's quite the humble guy but they still put a smile on his face. Doing what you love for a living is rewarding and its even better when you're appreciated


----------



## ADCS-1

Still drooling over the pickup Fishman did for Streetwires.


----------



## lsm

ADCS-1 said:


> Still drooling over the pickup Fishman did for Streetwires.


Can you post a link? Ive been looking for that article for a long time...


----------



## Lorin

I wondered when I saw the name if it could possibly be the same guy with the fishtank back in "the day?" who knew. awesome. you\he raised the bar long before the bar was there. glad to see you are still in it.


----------



## ADCS-1

lsm said:


> Can you post a link? Ive been looking for that article for a long time...


Cant promise anything, as i dont have a scanner at this moment. Have to do some research on FB, old school car audio.


----------



## Jaloosk

I remember being 15 years old and reading that fishtank install article in CSR. My mind was blown.

Nice work on this Challenger too!


----------



## SQram

Very nice work, looking forward to more.

You'll have to let us know what you think of the horn swap.


----------



## sqchris

Dave's install!


----------



## mklett33

Great looking build man I love it, car is sexy too


----------



## JayinMI

Navy Chief said:


> I can't believe how many people do not know who "fishman" is. I remember reading the original car audio with his Toyota corolla in it, I think it was 92'. Also remember his ranger with the side windows replaced by fish tanks, and the linear power dodge ram with plexiglas seats.


I thought the Ram was built for Streetwires. Had that crazy motorized winged sunroof, with the plexi seats and sunroof. I might still have the issue of CA&E with his Corolla in it somewhere. This guy built a ton of cool stuff in the 90's/00's but you don't see his name come up much anymore. Good to see he is still doing it. Too many great installers/fabricators start hating it and get complacent.

Jay


----------



## lsm

JayinMI said:


> I thought the Ram was built for Streetwires. Had that crazy motorized winged sunroof, with the plexi seats and sunroof. I might still have the issue of CA&E with his Corolla in it somewhere. This guy built a ton of cool stuff in the 90's/00's but you don't see his name come up much anymore. Good to see he is still doing it. Too many great installers/fabricators start hating it and get complacent.
> 
> Jay


Fish is still going strong there just aren't many opportunities for exposure these days...


----------



## lsm

SQram said:


> Very nice work, looking forward to more.
> 
> You'll have to let us know what you think of the horn swap.


If only I had a way to test some Illusion bodies.....mmmm


----------



## lsm

JayinMI said:


> I thought the Ram was built for Streetwires. Had that crazy motorized winged sunroof, with the plexi seats and sunroof. I might still have the issue of CA&E with his Corolla in it somewhere. This guy built a ton of cool stuff in the 90's/00's but you don't see his name come up much anymore. Good to see he is still doing it. Too many great installers/fabricators start hating it and get complacent.
> 
> Jay


The Ram was built for Streetwires at their factory before the buyout. It took about 2 years to build and was the first Demo Car to ever be on the cover of Car Audio & Electronics magazine. Besides his Corolla it was his favorite build and he stills talks about it all the time.


----------



## Niebur3

I have a love/hate thing regarding his work. I started competing in the '90's and his vehicle is one reason I stopped. I thought, "a fist tank in a car?, I'm done". I think, at that time, I was done anyway, but seeing that, I knew I could NEVER do something like that. 

Today, I have very high respect for the talent it took to pull that off. Glad to know he is still around!


----------



## quality_sound

Man, I haven't seen Dave in YEARS. Dude knows how to party, I'll tell you what.


----------



## SQram

Shoot me a PM with your address, you can borrow them, but they are not for sale!  



lsm said:


> If only I had a way to test some Illusion bodies.....mmmm


----------



## sqchris

JayinMI said:


> I thought the Ram was built for Streetwires. Had that crazy motorized winged sunroof, with the plexi seats and sunroof. I might still have the issue of CA&E with his Corolla in it somewhere. This guy built a ton of cool stuff in the 90's/00's but you don't see his name come up much anymore. Good to see he is still doing it. Too many great installers/fabricators start hating it and get complacent.
> 
> Jay


JayinMI. Do you work for Rich Infererra(?)'s Car Tunes? 
Dave has always been a little different, always pushing the elements. Remember reading an article were he was mentioned along the lines of Eric Stevens and few other SQ legends. He won the Finals, I think in 91.


----------



## SQram

I scanned the article as a PDF but I don't know how to post it here.

If someone want's to post it up I will gladly email it...



lsm said:


> Can you post a link? Ive been looking for that article for a long time...


----------



## Jaloosk

Click "post reply" then scroll down to "additional options" and click the button that says "manage attachments".

Find your PDF and upload it, and then we can all see it again!


----------



## req

i met fish last year at a show in VA with mic10is.

very cool guy and humble as well. 

glad to see he is doing what he loves. that is what is important 

rad car, awesome install so far.


----------



## SQram

Fishman Streetwires Ram article attached:


----------



## SQram

And the cover of the mag:


----------



## Jaloosk

OMG I totally forgot about that one! That was awesome too...I was thinking of the one he did in the Corolla (I think?) it was his first "fishtank" install that earned him the nickname...


----------



## lsm

SQram said:


> Shoot me a PM with your address, you can borrow them, but they are not for sale!


You sir are freaking awesome!!


----------



## lsm

quality_sound said:


> Man, I haven't seen Dave in YEARS. Dude knows how to party, I'll tell you what.


Those days are pretty much over but he's still a blast to hang out with!


----------



## quality_sound

I don't doubt it. He kicked his liver's ass for a while there.  dude's still great.


----------



## lsm

Heres a few more pics


----------



## lsm




----------



## lsm

New cables


----------



## Kevin Kessler

I have a little quote from fish that i cut out of a car audio magazine at least 10 years ago and taped up on my tool box. I look at it every now and then when I need to feel better about the career I have chosen. FISH ((More importantly, we as installers will actually gain the respect we deserve in this industry. The industry refers to us as just "installers." But we are responsible for this industry being what it is . Any idiot can sell a head unit and two speakers, but how many people can make it a piece of art? If it weren't for us, there would be no industry. see, people in the industry - marketing guys, presidents - feel above us. But guess what? We are the artist. We are the s--t. And its about time people like us get the respect we deserve. We're not just installers; we are the creators.)) Well said Dave, thanks for your inspiration.


----------



## lsm

Kevin Kessler said:


> I have a little quote from fish that i cut out of a car audio magazine at least 10 years ago and taped up on my tool box. I look at it every now and then when I need to feel better about the career I have chosen. FISH ((More importantly, we as installers will actually gain the respect we deserve in this industry. The industry refers to us as just "installers." But we are responsible for this industry being what it is . Any idiot can sell a head unit and two speakers, but how many people can make it a piece of art? If it weren't for us, there would be no industry. see, people in the industry - marketing guys, presidents - feel above us. But guess what? We are the artist. We are the s--t. And its about time people like us get the respect we deserve. We're not just installers; we are the creators.)) Well said Dave, thanks for your inspiration.


Conyo


----------



## Kevin Kessler

I hope Conyo doesn't mean What Google said it does? I was just trying to share a little inspirational story about your installer who I have a lot of respect for. Your install is looking really good can't wait to see it finished up. What is the white material that he's using to build the side panels out of in the car?


----------



## lsm

Kevin Kessler said:


> I hope Conyo doesn't mean What Google said it does? I was just trying to share a little inspirational story about your installer who I have a lot of respect for. Your install is looking really good can't wait to see it finished up. What is the white material that he's using to build the side panels out of in the car?


Conyo is what Fish says when he's happy about something, kinda like hell yeah. You made his day with that post! I took a pic of it for him and he had posted it on Facebook within a few minutes...lol










He's not much of a computer guy but he does use FB on his iPhone if anyone wants to say hello.


----------



## lsm

OMG I just google'd Conyo.....hahahaha

Conyo can mean a lot of things depending on the tone but it was meant to be positive.


----------



## Kevin Kessler

Yeah that conyo thing threw me for a loop. I'm glad Dave enjoyed my post


----------



## lsm

Kevin Kessler said:


> Yeah that conyo thing threw me for a loop. I'm glad Dave enjoyed my post


Yeah I can imagine. Sorry dude!


----------



## justicepool

:idea2::idea2::idea2::idea2: So, is Dave still planning on heading to California? I have a couple of nice custom jobs he could stop by in Texas and get some funds to make his way westward.


----------



## justicepool

Bump for jusitce's great idea


----------



## bbnatrL7

Great looking ride, install is looking just as good man. Loving the build pics. I've seen the Corolla and the Ranger back in the day, even more impressive in person. I'd love to take a ride in the Ranger just to see people's reactions to the live fish in the quarter windows when pulling up to a stop light lol. Btw, I wouldn't change a thing on that install of the Ranger, how many installs can you say that for 10+years later, nice and clean.


----------



## lsm

Here's some pics of Fish building the grill


----------



## moparman79

wow looking good. I myself am working on SQ setup for a customers dodge challenger at the moment. one day I might find time to work on my own challenger when I get everyone else builds finished. lol. Im a big fan of the air ride also, looking good laid out. Man... Fishman is one cool dude. I remember years ago going to a workshop he did up in PA promoting "install bay" (metra) products and teaching fab technique to us installers. That the first time I seen the "fishedition expedition" suv. I loved how he recessed his Oakley sunglasses behind the flip out monitor which also was recessed into the front dash. I was like wow, so clean and factory like. I wish back then I got the opportunity to go to his week long fish camp. due to me working a full time regular job and working at a shop part time never got the chance to go to the fish camp. Definitely one of my favorite builders of all time, its cool to see hes still around building top notch systems. good luck with the rest of the build, looking good by the way. 

also I seen that he replaced that kenwood flip out monitor with the Ipad a few years ago
iPad in car - YouTube


----------



## Paul1217

Subd, gotta watch a Fish build


----------



## lsm

Trunks coming together quickly.


----------



## The Dude

Wow. Looks great!


----------



## lsm




----------



## lsm

The Dude said:


> Wow. Looks great!


Thanks "Dude"


----------



## fast4door

dang that looks good.


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Cannot wait to here this! Seriously this build is amazing, everything fits together so nice!


----------



## JCoffey

Wait, you actually REMOVED THE REAR GLASS???? THAT is dedication to an install right there!


----------



## AccordUno

lsm said:


> Conyo



LOL. it's Coño.. :laugh: 

It's looking really good. Motivating to know the guy is still around and kicking doing his thing.


----------



## lsm

JCoffey said:


> Wait, you actually REMOVED THE REAR GLASS???? THAT is dedication to an install right there!


LOL. Thats what the guy said that took it out. You wouldn't believe how many places I had to call because no one understood why I wanted to remove a window that wasn't broken.


----------



## lsm

AccordUno said:


> LOL. it's Coño.. :laugh:
> 
> It's looking really good. Motivating to know the guy is still around and kicking doing his thing.


As Fish would say thats white boy Conyo...haha


----------



## lsm

Finishing up the false floor today


----------



## jessesse

I love it! Can't wait to see the trunk finished up with carpet! Excited for you. Giving me some great ideas...


----------



## lsm

Done! 























































The grill should be back from the painter tomorrow. Ill post pics of it installed when I get it. Time to move on to the interior.


----------



## lsm

jessesse said:


> I love it! Can't wait to see the trunk finished up with carpet! Excited for you. Giving me some great ideas...


Thanks! This is a dream come true for me!!


----------



## JayDubb757

Looks awesome!


----------



## Niebur3

WOW!!! That looks great!


----------



## Horsemanwill

beautiful. so what's the front stage look like? is the rest of the install as it was in the other thread? and where's the fish tank lol


----------



## lsm

Horsemanwill said:


> beautiful. so what's the front stage look like? is the rest of the install as it was in the other thread? and where's the fish tank lol


The front components and locations are staying the same but the panels will be make similar to the trunk. Sadly there wont be a fishtank...


----------



## vwdave

Wow this was an incredible build. I have been watching it with anticipation knowing what fishman is capable of (i still drool over the blazer install). I am just wondering where the fish tank is.

Congrats on having an awesome install to go along with a sweet car. great job.


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Ive already told you over the phone....but I am definately saying it again. Everything about this is A. MA. ZING!!!!! I am so pumped to get to see this in person next time I share in "garage therapy". Hopefully by then everything will be up and running. 

Better get a towel ready! Im gonna be drooling all over this lol!


----------



## Potent

Hi,

Awesome Build... Always loved Fishman's builds.

One question though, what is the white stuff Fish used to make the Grill and side panels?
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/16/yduqezyd.jpg

Keep it up and can't wait to see the finished product.

Manny.


----------



## AccordUno

Funny thing about Fishman, so he's been doing fish tank builds for years and now someone has that "Tanked" show like it's something totally new.. Maybe they should pay him royalties.. 

Looks good..


----------



## thehatedguy

It's probably plastic or a foam board.





Potent said:


> Hi,
> 
> Awesome Build... Always loved Fishman's builds.
> 
> One question though, what is the white stuff Fish used to make the Grill and side panels?
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/16/yduqezyd.jpg
> 
> Keep it up and can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Manny.


----------



## thehatedguy

If this guy turns out anything like Fish's Explorer, it's going to be more than badass. I attended a training seminar years back when Dave had his tool/installer product line and that vehicle was there...it was the best he had ever to that time had done- saw the Blazer, the Jag, the CV Dodge truck, etc. But that Explorer was one of the few installs that made a really lasting impression on me.


----------



## lsm

Potent said:


> Hi,
> 
> Awesome Build... Always loved Fishman's builds.
> 
> One question though, what is the white stuff Fish used to make the Grill and side panels?
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/16/yduqezyd.jpg
> 
> Keep it up and can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Manny.


Its white abs plastic in various thicknesses.


----------



## lsm

The grill is back from the painter and installed. Its painted body color.


----------



## vwdave

WOW!!!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

This car deserve a quality photo shoot.Great job by the Fishman.


----------



## Tobtech

I don't comment on the forum very often but just a couple things that should be said again after seeing your car.

I remember Fishman and the new "experts" of the hobby should do their homework so they know the guys like fish that defined car audio. IMO there seems to be less people around than can install at this level.

Great car and install. Installs like this are the reason that I got into car audio in 1989. I see less and less great installs with good components and fabrication and more installs that consist of stuffing as many subs that will possibly fit in a car with little to no consideration of SQ or front stage. 

Maybe car audio will make a comeback one day?


----------



## lsm

Tobtech said:


> I don't comment on the forum very often but just a couple things that should be said again after seeing your car.
> 
> I remember Fishman and the new "experts" of the hobby should do their homework so they know the guys like fish that defined car audio. IMO there seems to be less people around than can install at this level.
> 
> Great car and install. Installs like this are the reason that I got into car audio in 1989. I see less and less great installs with good components and fabrication and more installs that consist of stuffing as many subs that will possibly fit in a car with little to no consideration of SQ or front stage.
> 
> Maybe car audio will make a comeback one day?


Thanks very much for the compliments, Fish and I both appreciate it! He is an incredible installer and one of the people that inspired me so much back in the day; I never would have thought that one day he would be installing a system in my own car 

If car audio does make a come back it'll be up to us to make it happen...we have to be the people we once looked up to. We have to educate and excite people and make them want something better.


----------



## lsm

Fish has been wanting to make a new logo for a few years now so we put our heads together and this is what we came up with 










Thanks to my buddy Mike for putting the idea on paper and helping make it a reality!


----------



## req

cool logo!


----------



## SQram

Badass!


----------



## Audio-Concepts

It was so cool seeing an idea on paper become 3 dimensional on aluminum in 3 days. Definately thrilled to have Fish like something I drew up, as everything he has drawn up and made reality has been badass.


----------



## JayinMI

quality_sound said:


> Man, I haven't seen Dave in YEARS. Dude knows how to party, I'll tell you what.


A couple of friends of mine went to Fishcamp YEARS ago. When they got back one of them said the two things he learned were "How to drink, and how to stack velcro." And he was already a veteran drinker. lol

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

sqchris said:


> JayinMI. Do you work for Rich Infererra(?)'s Car Tunes?
> Dave has always been a little different, always pushing the elements. Remember reading an article were he was mentioned along the lines of Eric Stevens and few other SQ legends. He won the Finals, I think in 91.


Nope. A small chain in Michigan. Car Tunes is a super common name for stereo shops.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

lsm said:


> OMG I just google'd Conyo.....hahahaha
> 
> Conyo can mean a lot of things depending on the tone but it was meant to be positive.


Cabron is the same way...from what every hispanic person I know has told me, it can me just about any insulting thing necessary. lol

It's unfortunate that that quote hasn't held true (at least in my area). We still don't get any respect. It's getting to the point I want to get away from doing this stuff and just do it for myself, maybe the ocassional side job. It's all about what's cheap, and how loud it is. I get to do maybe 3-6 $5k+ jobs a year. If it weren't for that, I'd have left years ago. The true part is that any idiot can sell the stuff.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound

JayinMI said:


> A couple of friends of mine went to Fishcamp YEARS ago. When they got back one of them said the two things he learned were "How to drink, and how to stack velcro." And he was already a veteran drinker. lol
> 
> Jay


They weren't wrong. Fishman held many meanings back then.


----------



## lsm

Trunk lid complete with the new Fishman logo



















Tomorrow Ill start putting the car back together.


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Looks great brother!!! So pumped to see it coming together!


----------



## Kevin K

Excellent work


----------



## lsm

A few pics from today


----------



## wdemetrius1

I Love It.


----------



## Potent

Absolutely Beautiful...


----------



## damonryoung

This thing is a beauty!! and that logo is ridiculous!


----------



## NA$TY-TA

That is a think of beauty. Love the install man. I remember all of Fish's work from back in the day. Even his old stuff gives me something to strive towards.


----------



## Eggroll

Wow. Talk about attention to detail


----------



## lsm

Thanks guys! It turned out way better than I imagined. Cant wait to add the final piece, luggage


----------



## lsm

And now on to the next project...
Custom "Fishman" Steering Wheel


----------



## KyleMDunn

lsm said:


>


Staying tuned for this...


----------



## akdingo

Congrats on a phenomenal install!


----------



## astrochex

lsm said:


> And now on to the next project...
> Custom "Fishman" Steering Wheel


I'm excited to see how this will turn out. Is the hub/center section going to maintain its stock appearance?


----------



## quality_sound

I always like the plexi wheel he did in the Streetwires Ram.


----------



## req

damn, i would not trust myself cutting somones steering wheel apart in a brand new car lol!

you has balls sir!

did he sign the trunk lid?



>


----------



## pocket5s

i remember seeing a custom plexi wheel he did some time ago. guessing it was that Ram that was mentioned. always wanted to do a custom wheel but there are so few examples :\


----------



## lsm

astrochex said:


> I'm excited to see how this will turn out. Is the hub/center section going to maintain its stock appearance?


The airbag and hub assembly will be what the new wheel is built from, the rest will be all new. My wife drives the car a lot so I don't want to do anything to compromise safety.


----------



## lsm

These are the last pics I took before I was kicked out of the garage  Fish wants the final product to be a surprise...lol

These are the templates he made to built he final template. 










This is the final template he'll use to build the remaining parts & pieces.










This mans work is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## edouble101

What model B&C subs are you using in this install?


----------



## edzyy

Meh

Too much bling for me


----------



## lsm

edouble101 said:


> What model B&C subs are you using in this install?












Fantastic subs!!


----------



## lsm

Quick update on the steering wheel.


----------



## pocket5s

some time was sure spent on the templates for that thing. very nice work


----------



## Tsmith

This whole build is incredible. The attention to detail is what is so impressive to me.


----------



## eisnerracing

lsm said:


> Quick update on the steering wheel.


amazing - reminds me of the wheel you did for the streetwires ram years back 

i know showing my age lol 

so all wood ? no metal core of sheet of metal between the wood ? 

are you worried about structure support ? or going to hid it inside like the old mustang wheel with a small outer trim of wood to hide the core 
just wondering - 

looks great so far ..

i love the idea like an old school challenger / now you need the matching shifter 
http://www.gunslingershifters.com/shifte15.jpg
old challenger
http://image.popularhotrodding.com/f/33082768/1108phr-09+1970-dodge-challenger-rt+shifter.jpg

http://www.challengertalk.com/forum...6231-retro-t-wood-grain-gauge-project-vp3.jpg

NEVERMIND (EDIT) i see the orginal template and i know the alum will replace the dark brown wood spacer- GOT YA - 

ive been an installer for 23 years i have yet to make a steering wheel - maybe soon ill give it a go


----------



## lsm

So Fish is keeping me out of the garage so its a surprise so I have very few pics.. Im dying!

Heres the only other pic I have....


----------



## eisnerracing

Yup that is what I had in mind 
Sweet and stay out of the garage lol


----------



## JSM-FA5

with your performance mods it has to be loud! what were the results of the sound deadener with the exhaust?


----------



## lsm

JSM-FA5 said:


> with your performance mods it has to be loud! what were the results of the sound deadener with the exhaust?


The trunk is completely lined with B-Quiet Ultimate as well as a layer of V Comp. The quarter panels (both inside and out) and the rails above the mufflers are covered with B-Quiet Extreme. The area behind the rear bumper is all completely wrapped in water resistant foam to keep the exhaust from rattling everything. The air tank for the bags thats hiding behind the bumper cover is also wrapped in foam as well as the bumper cover itself so it fits nice and tight. When the cars idling the exhaust isn't all that loud but when you you hit the gas its menacing


----------



## JSM-FA5

is the V Comp a type of MLV?


----------



## Eggroll

Just awesome man, just got to say that again. Love the wheel, I just would have put flat on the bottom instead if top


----------



## lsm

I'm hoping its done this weekend! If it is Ill post some more pics.


----------



## lsm

JSM-FA5 said:


> is the V Comp a type of MLV?


Pretty much




Eggroll said:


> Just awesome man, just got to say that again. Love the wheel, I just would have put flat on the bottom instead if top


He made the top to match the curve of the dash. We talked about doing it on the bottom but its all about making it look "right" and carrying the theme of the trunk into the interior. 

I hope its done soon!!!


----------



## lsm

Drumroll please......


----------



## damonryoung

lsm said:


> Drumroll please......


That is nuts! Fishman strikes again!


----------



## eisnerracing

Wow ! Thought he was going old school with wood 
But dammit !! That looks soooo sweet !! 
Momo ain't got shut on the fish !!! Lol


----------



## eisnerracing

Pic of the surround behind the wheel?? 
I know he modded that as well


----------



## Tonyguy

Holy **** that's badass!!!!


----------



## quality_sound

Damn that is sick!


----------



## Eggroll

Wow now it all comes together, looks so damn sick!!


lsm said:


> He made the top to match the curve of the dash. We talked about doing it on the bottom but its all about making it look "right" and carrying the theme of the trunk into the interior.
> 
> I hope its done soon!!!





lsm said:


> Drumroll please......


----------



## lsm

Thanks guys! Dave heads back to Cali next weekend so one last little project and thats it. Im gonna miss having him around, so fun to hang out with. We're heading to Chicago today, the weather looks perfect! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## req

so damn impressive.

imagine what he could do with a CNC hah


----------



## astrochex

Wow, that looks spectacular.

Can he copyright the design?


----------



## Niebur3

Woah!!!!!


----------



## lsm

astrochex said:


> Can he copyright the design?


Prob not worth the effort...if someone wants one they'll copy it either way. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsm

Night pic











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwdave

Damn that badass! No need for flat bottom when doing custom work like this. Good to see that fishman still thinks as far outside the box as he used to.


----------



## lsm

Pics of the trunk lit up




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Horsemanwill

that's hot


----------



## JayinMI

lsm said:


> So Fish is keeping me out of the garage so its a surprise so I have very few pics.. Im dying!
> 
> Heres the only other pic I have....


This guy gives me a look like that and tells me to get out of the garage, I get out of the garage. lol

I think this is my favorite part of the install.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

pocket5s said:


> i remember seeing a custom plexi wheel he did some time ago. guessing it was that Ram that was mentioned. always wanted to do a custom wheel but there are so few examples :\


Had plexi seats too.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Was there a functional point to making it flat on top, or was it just cosmetic? It doesn't seem like it would help, since it looks like I can see horns under the dash. 

Is there lit plexi on the wheel or is it just reflecting off the aluminum?

Jay


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Looks great brother! Now get to wiring and lets let the Fish hear this amazing install before he leaves! The green lighting fits so well with everything. And damn does that steering wheel look phenominal!!!


----------



## astrochex

JayinMI said:


> Was there a functional point to making it flat on top, or was it just cosmetic? It doesn't seem like it would help, since it looks like I can see horns under the dash.
> 
> Is there lit plexi on the wheel or is it just reflecting off the aluminum?
> 
> Jay


IIRC, the top of the wheel aligns with the dash above the instrument cluster.


----------



## jpeezy

Veritas horns,nice,as far as the steering wheel, the man just has one of the best set of hands!


----------



## lsm

Audio-Concepts said:


> Looks great brother! Now get to wiring and lets let the Fish hear this amazing install before he leaves! The green lighting fits so well with everything. And damn does that steering wheel look phenominal!!!


I've been working 14hr days so I haven't had any time to work on the wiring. We're gonna meet up at SBN so he'll get a chance to hear it then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayinMI

Have you been to SBN before? I was thinking of going in '14, but when I was looking at the FB page for SBN '13 a lot of the people were complaining because the demo times were ridiculously short due to sound ordinances that they were apparently enforcing. I'd be less than thrilled if I drove 1200 miles for that. There's a lot of cars I want to see (and maybe hear).

Jay


----------



## lsm

JayinMI said:


> Have you been to SBN before? I was thinking of going in '14, but when I was looking at the FB page for SBN '13 a lot of the people were complaining because the demo times were ridiculously short due to sound ordinances that they were apparently enforcing. I'd be less than thrilled if I drove 1200 miles for that. There's a lot of cars I want to see (and maybe hear).
> 
> Jay


Ive always wanted to go but never had a car worthy... SBN seems to be the last of the big shows which is why I want to go. Plus it'll be a nice break from the Chicago weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsm

Here's a close-up shot of the lights in the steering wheel. ]





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Potent

Looks farking amazing, I love it to bits...

If I may ask, what thickness of aluminium did he use for the steering wheel?


----------



## lsm

Potent said:


> Looks farking amazing, I love it to bits...
> 
> If I may ask, what thickness of aluminium did he use for the steering wheel?


1/4"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Potent

lsm said:


> 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thanks alot much appreciated...


----------



## lsm

Well Fish is done and going back to California tomorrow. The rest of the install is up to me. Ill try to pull the car out of the garage soon and take some good pics. Thanks for all the compliments! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehatedguy

It's not a Fishman install without a custom steering wheel.


----------



## KillerBox

I have attached the 6 of the 8 pages of Dave "Fishman" Rivera's install on the Streetwire's Ram truck. 

Dave is a legend and I would love for him to do an install for me! I like his work on this Ram truck but, my favorite was his work on the Honda Accord.

I have the magazine with the Honda Accord article but, I will have to dig it up if anyone wants to see it.

Dave if you read this, you work is awesome!!!


----------



## KillerBox

P.S. I have the other 2 pages of the Ram truck install but, I could only upload 6 here because of the size limitations


----------



## eisnerracing

Wow but I remember the dodge I guess with the second install
The strokers were right behind the seat and the dash had 
A tube tv around 20" or so.
Also when I was up at street wires here in my town (winder , ga)
I got to look close at the truck and I remember Jerry (owner of street wires)
Told me all the terminal blocks, wire etc. were dead ends not really connected just
For show and all the batteries in the bed were just the tops and were empty. Lol 
But no one could tell LOL 
And I love the tail gate rams head when it's opens to say look at me !!


----------



## lsm

Dave signed the trunk lid right before he left.


----------



## lsm

I just realized that I completely forgot to upload these...

New shifter (Dave's 1st) and console lid.


----------



## SQram

It just keeps getting better...

Love it!!


----------



## eisnerracing

Since you hung out with fish for a while - did u ever see him eating
Gummy worms ? I always thought that would be a funny pic lol


----------



## BP1Fanatic

AWESOME install! I can't believe I threw out all my CA, CSR, & CSE mags when we moved in 2009. Fishman IS the ultimate installer!


----------



## Black Rain

Let me start by saying that Dave has been one of my favorite custom installers EVER. Have always loved his creativity. Seen almost all his installs in the mags and even watched the "Hurst" he built with Steve Brown and Gary Biggs on Unique Whips a few years back.

Anyways, are those amp covers made from CNC metal or are they wood painted?

Loving the install. You and Dave. Keep it up.

Installers will always be the ARTIST of this industry !!!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

[email protected], I remember that episode of Unique Whips!


----------



## SQram

Any listening impressions yet?


----------



## lsm

Black Rain said:


> Let me start by saying that Dave has been one of my favorite custom installers EVER. Have always loved his creativity. Seen almost all his installs in the mags and even watched the "Hurst" he built with Steve Brown and Gary Biggs on Unique Whips a few years back.
> 
> Anyways, are those amp covers made from CNC metal or are they wood painted?
> 
> Loving the install. You and Dave. Keep it up.
> 
> Installers will always be the ARTIST of this industry !!!


Thanks for the compliments Black Rain (hahaha). 

The covers are made out of T-6061 Billet Aluminum that Dave and I cut out on a Router Table. No CNC Machine was used anywhere in the install, he made everything by hand. 

That episode of Unique Whips really made Fish look like a prima-donna and an idiot...it really bothers him, to the point that he doesn't like to talk about it. If you know Fish he is the coolest, most entertaining guy and never acts conceited. Dave has a unique way of working and the way the editing was done it made him look like a fool. The only positive this he talked about was how great it was to work with Steve who he really admires. That guy can build some bad ass ****!


----------



## lsm

SQram said:


> Any listening impressions yet?


Honestly I haven't had time to even go out in the garage since Fish went home. I actually have this weekend off so Im gonna try to play a little on Sunday. I had it running last year and it sounded great just needed more power to the mids. The major equip changes this year are the Milbert which will run the horns vs my TRU B475 and I also swapped out my Helix P-DSP (which I had major problems with) for a Bit Ten. Im not expecting a huge difference between the Milbert and the TRU (it was built with BB627 OpAmps)...thats more of a love affair thing to me. Im also going to vent the 6x9's through the firewall and try out several different horn bodies. I have about half the brackets built for the horns so once Im done I can swap them out quick to do listening sessions. 

I CANT WAIT TO FIRE IT UP!!!


----------



## Black Rain

Your right they didnt paint a good picture of him. Either way hes one hell of a fabricator and installer. So no machines. Where did you buy it at? Can it be purchased at Lowes or HomeDepot?

Also, are you trunk panels glass/wood? How did you secure all the panels in the truck?


----------



## Black Rain

Your right they didnt paint a good picture of him. Either way hes one hell of a fabricator and installer. So no machines. Where did you buy it at? Can it be purchased at Lowes or HomeDepot?

Also, are you trunk panels glass/wood? How did you secure all the panels in the truck?


----------



## lsm

Black Rain said:


> Where did you buy it at? Can it be purchased at Lowes or HomeDepot?
> 
> Also, are you trunk panels glass/wood? How did you secure all the panels in the truck?


We used 1/4" so I dont think you can get it a Lowe's or HD. Try a metal supply warehouse. The trunk panels are a mix of everything you mentioned and are pressure fit in place.


----------



## Black Rain

I dont know much about that, but would the vibrations still make the panels move since they are not bolted? If that process can be explained.

I have put panels in my Sorie but they are secured from within the paneling enclosure.


----------



## lsm

Black Rain said:


> I dont know much about that, but would the vibrations still make the panels move since they are not bolted? If that process can be explained.
> 
> I have put panels in my Sorie but they are secured from within the paneling enclosure.


The panels are made to fit together in a specific order, each one holding the previous one in place. The last panel is the rear trim piece which then locks in place. If anything rattles down the road Ill use some neodymium magnets to tighten the fit in those areas.


----------



## Black Rain

I am not familiar as to how to make those magnets work with panels. If you can explain that process or PM me on it I'd appreciate.


----------



## lsm

Black Rain said:


> I am not familiar as to how to make those magnets work with panels. If you can explain that process or PM me on it I'd appreciate.


Pretty simple actually and I'm sure there are a million ways to do it - I got the idea from one of Steve Meade's YouTube videos. I buy my magnets from http://unitednuclear.com/


----------



## 8675309

Do you happen to have any more pics of the Kick build?


----------



## Chaos

That car is totally wicked.

I remember always being very impressed by the creativity of Fishman installs, and this one is no exception. Glad to see work of this caliber is still being done.


----------



## lsm

8675309 said:


> Do you happen to have any more pics of the Kick build?


Im rebuilding the kicks but I haven't had time to work on the car lately... as soon as I am able to get back out in the garage Ill post build pics.


----------



## lsm

Chaos said:


> That car is totally wicked.
> 
> I remember always being very impressed by the creativity of Fishman installs, and this one is no exception. Glad to see work of this caliber is still being done.


Thanks!


----------



## Black Rain

Can wait to see how everything comes out at the end.

Sub'd


----------



## lsm

eisnerracing said:


> Since you hung out with fish for a while - did u ever see him eating
> Gummy worms ? I always thought that would be a funny pic lol


OMFG I wish you had posted this when he was still here!!!


----------



## lsm

Im still working a ton but I'm guessing it'll dry up in December so I should have some time to play then. Believe me you guys have no idea how bad I want to call off and go out un the garage! I've waited this long I guess another month or so won't kill me...

I do have some new pics that Fish took when he was building parts of the install that Ill try to post tonight or tomorrow. 

Thanks for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## sydmonster

sub'd... because I just had to on equipment alone.. and then DDBAMM!


----------



## lsm

I ran out to the garage and snapped a few pics of the kickpanels. I'm planning to rebuild them but you'll get the idea... Basically I glued two pieces of Birch together, made a template, bolted the template up to the kick and dropped in the speaker. Believe it or not I only had to trim about 1/4" of steel out of the hole then I coated the entire area with CAE deadener.


----------



## lsm

I'm on vacation this week so I get to work on the car for a change... 

I've spend the last few days cleaning up all the wiring to meet IASCA specifications and rebuilding the kick panel. I'll post some pics later tonight, so far I'm pretty happy. 

I've also been working on the amp rack for the Milbert. If I make any significant progress I'll post pics of that also.


----------



## ebrit003

How about those pics - LOL


----------



## win1

Sub'd


----------



## bonvivant

Is Fish still in chicago?


----------



## Xmaximus

Oh yes.. Its good to see Mr. Rivera still doing it...


X


----------



## Audio Options

no Fish is back in Fresno Ca


----------



## speakerpimp

Dreams do come true...


----------



## lsm

Look for Fishman on Tru TV this summer. Here's a commercial for the show and from talking with Dave we're gonna see some (BTTF Quote) "Serious ****". lol

http://www.trutv.com/shows/motor-city-masters/videos/tvs-ultimate-design-competition.html


----------



## Black Rain

I saw the link, but it doesn't really say much of anything others than its a car building competition. Is Fish going to be building a car with a group of guys or will there be some of his insane audio fabrication incorporated with the car build?

Is Fishman still doing car audio at a shop, his place??? We see much of guys like him anymore, especially since there aren't car audio magazines being made now. Maybe we can get him to do a build log on here of cars he's working on, kind of like Bing and Joey from Simplicity Sounds do. Just an idea.

Anyways, I'm glad that you have a great relationship with him.


----------



## SteveH!

lsm said:


> Im rebuilding the kicks but I haven't had time to work on the car lately... as soon as I am able to get back out in the garage Ill post build pics.


Did you get a chance to take pics of your rebuild of the kick panels?


----------



## lsm

SteveH! said:


> Did you get a chance to take pics of your rebuild of the kick panels?



No haven't even started them yet... I've been working on the amp rack for the Milbert, which is almost done, and mounting the horns further back under the dash. I had rotator cuff surgery a while back so I've been out of commission. I'll try to post a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## NCSUsq

If I was a rich man. I'd go all out too. I bet it sounds amazing.... Good stuff man.


----------



## upgrayedd

Nice car, nice install by a true legend.


----------



## glfrancis2

Great install and that brings back fond memories to see Fishman still working his art. Pure Greatness.


----------



## moparman79

Any updates on the build?


----------



## FEEMC

Did you upgrade your electrical system? I've notice the electrical system in our cars suck.


----------



## thehatedguy

Oh yes, there are updates...major ones.

Seeing what he is doing to it on Facebook...sick, and a man after my own heart.


----------



## quality_sound

Who's page? Dave's?


----------



## bkjay

Link please


----------



## thehatedguy

lsm's page.

https://www.facebook.com/smdafli


----------



## bkjay

Thank you for the link but I don't see any audio pics.


----------



## and_elli

bkjay said:


> Thank you for the link but I don't see any audio pics.


+1 Very anxious to see what he has redone or improved huge fan of this build I have been a fan of Fishman since i saw his build's in car audio mag's since the 90's.


----------



## thehatedguy

You guys didn't see the cut firewall with the horns flushed into them?


----------



## and_elli

What,Nope, but now you got me really curious


----------



## thehatedguy

First two pictures on his page are the "big" body horns in the firewall and the metal cut to put them in there.


----------



## bkjay

Not for me. Maybe you have to be a friend to see the pics.


----------



## SQram

I'd also love to see pics! This is my Favorite build on DIYMA. Updates please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm

Bumping this back up for some updates... It's been a while since I checked in here but I haven't forgotten about this thread. I've been out of commission for one reason or another but I'm getting back into swing and am getting close to having the car finished. I'll be posting some update pics tomorrow afternoon. 

I've made some changes to the equipment. I picked up an Image Dynamics DAC 20 and am hoping to get a Rane RPM26z soon to replace the BitTen that I never used. I've also made some changes to the horns and will post pics of them tomorrow as well. As was mentioned up a few posts I've mounted them through the firewall, but it's still a work in progress. Pics soon!


----------



## lsm

Pic of the new horn mount.


----------



## lsm

Another pic


----------



## thehatedguy

That so makes me happy.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Horsemanwill will have a lot to live up to with his challenger now


----------



## plushterry

It's a brute!! PLease hurry up and finish it haha


----------



## lsm

Here's some pics of today's progress. First solid day I've worked in the garage in forever....

This is the finished template, the final piece will be carpeted aluminum which I'm hoping to finish tomorrow.


----------



## lsm

thehatedguy said:


> That so makes me happy.


Me too &#55357;&#56835; I hope it's worth all the effort. Thanks


----------



## Horsemanwill

WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!!! where the hell's the rest of the horn body? pic of the engine bay


----------



## Horsemanwill

Brian_smith06 said:


> Horsemanwill will have a lot to live up to with his challenger now


uh no lol


----------



## run2jeepn

Nice thread... Love that Steering wheel. I need that for my Charger.


----------



## funkalicious

Damn. He went there. Props !


----------



## lsm

funkalicious said:


> Damn. He went there. Props !


Starting is a lot easier than finishing...but at least I know it can be done now. I'll be taking the car to a fab shop called the Little Shop of Horrors in Tennessee this coming fall to have the metalwork done. They're also gonna rebuild the rear deck, the carpeted panel I'm making is just temporary.


----------



## funkalicious

I hear ya. Been there, done that. Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## lsm

Here's a progress pic. For some reason I can only post one pic from my phone....


----------



## run2jeepn

Is that an Amp?....Also what would it cost me to buy one of those steering wheels for?


----------



## req

insane. I cant think of words.


----------



## rton20s

lsm said:


> Starting is a lot easier than finishing...but at least I know it can be done now. I'll be taking the car to a fab shop called the Little Shop of Horrors in Tennessee this coming fall to have the metalwork done. They're also gonna rebuild the rear deck, the carpeted panel I'm making is just temporary.


Nice. Little Shop does some excellent work. I've been following Eric Saliba and his work from his very early days. I'm sure he won't disappoint. 

This thread has also inspired me to watch those two episodes of Unique Whips with the "dream team" again tonight. It appears that IMDB has them available for free.


----------



## lsm

Yes that's a Milbert BaM235 Tube amp. The steering wheel is a one-off so it's not available aftermarket. 




run2jeepn said:


> Is that an Amp?....Also what would it cost me to buy one of those steering wheels for?


----------



## lsm

Horsemanwill said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!!! where the hell's the rest of the horn body? pic of the engine bay


The rest of the horn body and motor is mounted in a cavity between the inner and outer firewall. There's a huge area there and after a lot of measuring and drilling I went for it and cut it open


----------



## lsm

Paid my deposit and set up my appt with the Little Shop for October 3rd. Man it's gonna be a long six months...


----------



## Horsemanwill

your killing me man


----------



## lsm

Here's some build pics from when Fish was here:


----------



## BP1Fanatic

F'n awesome!


----------



## SunRedGT

Love the ride and the install man! Looking sweet so far. Can't wait to see it finished. I love to see what true pro's of the biz can do! Good luck with everything!


----------



## WLDock

I have'nt been around here in awhile. I saw the start of this years ago and thought I would get to see the end result. Man, your just up the road from me in in Chi town. I would love to see and hear this build in person one day.


----------



## Doc Fluty

so great


----------



## req

hell yes. please keep posting pictures!


----------



## bozinho

My god really great and wonderfull work!!!
I really like to try Tru amps there is not more in France!!!


----------



## mailalan

This is a work of art, beautiful!


----------



## Arizilla

Fish is the man! When reading those mags back in the day it was just the way things were! And I like the do it yourself way of the hobby these days but damn seeing this has me feeling the goose bumps and the way I used to hope my next issue of car audio mag would be in the mailbox because I just couldn't get enough!! You are a lucky man and enjoy every bit of that car because it's effin bad ass!! Fish for the win!!


----------



## Sine Swept

I am an hour or so north of Toronto, when I visit my friend's shop I always stop to admire his Fishman grill he has in his showroom.


----------



## oilworker

WLDock said:


> I have'nt been around here in awhile. I saw the start of this years ago and thought I would get to see the end result. Man, your just up the road from me in in Chi town. I would love to see and hear this build in person one day.


What part of Indiana are you in?


----------



## lsm

oilworker said:


> What part of Indiana are you in?


I'm in NWI just outside of Chicago


----------



## lsm

So the drop off date has been moved to December 12th due to Eric breaking his back earlier this year. I can't wait to start posting some update pics! 

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## lsm

Decided to polish my subs. First one done:


----------



## BP1Fanatic

lsm said:


> Decided to polish my subs. First one done:


Nice! Is the basket going to be exposed in the enclosure?


----------



## lsm

The subs are mounted free-air so yes you will be able to see them. Thanks!


----------



## Bluenote

I might have missed but what sub is that?


----------



## lsm

Bluenote said:


> I might have missed but what sub is that?


They're 15" B&C Neodymium Subwoofers


----------



## oilworker

lsm said:


> I'm in NWI just outside of Chicago


Not you ding dong. I know where you live. I was talking to WLDock.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I was in the industry for 3 years right out of high school and just before I went on to do something else, I built a full system for a good friend. He bought a 1995 Black Dodge Ram standard cab and I went to town using what was then, the all new Kicker amps plus their drivers. It took me a month to build and I was doing things I had never attempted before. I worked in the front of the store, I didn't install. Our goal was to compete in Macon, GA at a big event. Well, it took 12 hours to get to Macon which was 8 hours away.... we missed the deadline and we were both pissed. Then a bit of light shined down, a rep for Kicker walks over and loves the truck and asked us to put it in their booth. I couldn't be happier and I'm back on cloud 9 until I pulled the truck into the convention center. Guess what company was next to Kicker, Streetwires. Guess what Streetwires brought to show off.... another black Dodge Ram. Talk about getting kick in the nuts twice in one day! 

Fish is a legend and in actuality, love the fact I got to see his Ram in person! 
Challenger looks amazing!


----------



## lsm

I dropped the car off at Little Shop Mfg. on Saturday and they're already working on it as of this morning. I'm hoping to have some update pics soon.


----------



## I'm not new

What are you getting done?
I may have already asked but can't remember.


----------



## sqguy

What model number is the subs??


----------



## lsm

sqguy said:


> What model number is the subs??


B&C 15NW100


----------



## lsm

A few quick update pics...

The horn mount: 


The firewall opening for the horn body:


----------



## SQram

Nice work!! Are you not using the straight entry bodies?

Looking forward to more!


----------



## ssclassa60

Speaking of the Fishman's Ram, my brother and I bought all of the Soundstream 6.0's from that install (6 all together) and still have them. A few needed some refurb by SS, a few dead Darlingtons


----------



## lsm

SQram said:


> Nice work!! Are you not using the straight entry bodies?
> 
> Looking forward to more!


No straight bodies...just not enough room. You can see how much they had to cut out to install the regular bodies  After talking to Eric it sounded like I wouldn't gain much if anything anyway.


----------



## req

im having a hard time imagining where the hole for the horns is located. im assuming the engine firewall on each side as outboard as possible, but the picture is too close to understand. could you take one a bit further out?

mad balls to cut into a new car like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## lsm

req said:


> im having a hard time imagining where the hole for the horns is located. im assuming the engine firewall on each side as outboard as possible, but the picture is too close to understand. could you take one a bit further out?
> 
> mad balls to cut into a new car like that. :thumbsup:


Sorry but I don't have any better pics to post right now. I'll hopefully get a few new ones this week, they started welding in the passenger side yesterday. You've got the right idea though... the horns go through the firewall and into the engine compartment and are mounted as far to the outsides as possible. If I could back up that picture a bit you'd see the engine and windshield.


----------



## lsm

Drivers side horn mount:




Test fitting the drivers side horn:


----------



## pocket5s

lsm said:


> A few quick update pics...
> The firewall opening for the horn body:


Is this looking straight down in the engine bay? having a hard orienting myself there.. The last two you posted make sense. I have a charger and I tell where those are located. Can also see the taped up pedal


----------



## bigbubba

The firewall opening for the horn body:
[/QUOTE]

I'm not familiar with Challengers but I'm guessing the large hole with the 4 smaller holes around it is the opening the steering column passes through in the firewall. The pic is taken from the engine compartment side?


----------



## pocket5s

bigbubba said:


> I'm not familiar with Challengers but I'm guessing the large hole with the 4 smaller holes around it is the opening the steering column passes through in the firewall. The pic is taken from the engine compartment side?


I think you are right. looking at the blown up pic (via the clicking the picture), I see the tools on the floorboard. there is a lot of bracing in that area on the car, and it looks like they cut an access hole in the shape of of the horn body to get to where the body is mounted. 

From the other pics it looks like it could have been accessed from underneath too, just based on the location of the opening in the cabin itself.


----------



## lsm

bigbubba said:


> The firewall opening for the horn body:


I'm not familiar with Challengers but I'm guessing the large hole with the 4 smaller holes around it is the opening the steering column passes through in the firewall. The pic is taken from the engine compartment side?[/QUOTE]

That hole is where the Master Cylinder was mounted. You can see the disconnected brake lines in the pic also. Yes the pic is taken from the engine compartment side.


----------



## lsm

Does this pic help? It's of the passenger side and a little easier to make out. This was just completed yesterday.


----------



## Horsemanwill

my god lsm this install is going to make mine look like childsplay lol


----------



## lsm

Passenger side all welded up. This picture was taken from the outside looking towards the firewall.



Here's a pic of the horn inside the enclosure



Here's a pic from further back so you can make out what's going on...



Here's a pic of the vent covers tacked on


----------



## lsm

Horsemanwill said:


> my god lsm this install is going to make mine look like childsplay lol


Thanks man, this is a dream come true for me...


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I just love car audio for the things we're willing to do for the ultimate sound or install!


----------



## Chief Wiggum

Not sure if you seen this article about Dave "Fishman" Rivera, but it's good reading.


----------



## ndm

lsm said:


> Passenger side all welded up. This picture was taken from the outside looking towards the firewall.
> 
> 
> 
> ]


What is the black substance used to seal thd welds up?


----------



## bcbsox

ndm said:


> What is the black substance used to seal thd welds up?


Probably seam sealer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm

Yeah it's seam sealer and primer


----------



## lsm

Chief Wiggum said:


> Not sure if you seen this article about Dave "Fishman" Rivera, but it's good reading.


I've been looking for a copy of this article. Thanks!!


----------



## lsm

Horns are done!


----------



## subwoofery

Man those horns are so far back... Love it  

Hope the hard crossfiring of the minis won't be too much for the center console. 

Kelvin


----------



## SQram

Those are full size horns...

Awesome work Scott, keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## lsm

subwoofery said:


> Man those horns are so far back... Love it
> 
> Hope the hard crossfiring of the minis won't be too much for the center console.
> 
> Kelvin


Those are actually full size horns that have been trimmed down a bit. 

I'm also contemplating getting rid of the center console all together and just using a shifter boot. I'll do some testing with and without the console installed and go from there.


----------



## lsm

SQram said:


> Those are full size horns...
> 
> Awesome work Scott, keep the pictures coming!!



Thanks!! They should start working on the midbass drivers soon. Right now they've moved to the suspension while we wait for the mids to come in.


----------



## subwoofery

SQram said:


> Those are full size horns...
> 
> Awesome work Scott, keep the pictures coming!!





lsm said:


> Those are actually full size horns that have been trimmed down a bit. I'm also contemplating getting rid of the center console all together and just using a shifter boot...


Should have re-read the previous posts before lol 

My question still stands even though those are not mini-horn bodies. 
Planning on a center console treatment? 

Kelvin


----------



## lsm

subwoofery said:


> Should have re-read the previous posts before lol
> 
> My question still stands even though those are not mini-horn bodies.
> Planning on a center console treatment?
> 
> Kelvin


I'm thinking about using a shifter boot in place of the center console. That's a pic of a 1970 Challenger, looks so old school I love it.


----------



## subwoofery

lsm said:


> I'm thinking about using a shifter boot in place of the center console. That's a pic of a 1970 Challenger, looks so old school I love it.


For the love of Audio... GO FOR IT!!!!!  

Kelvin


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I agree! The shifter all by itself looks nasty!


----------



## lsm

Mids are done.









Rear deck is also done:


----------



## lsm

The Little Shop finished up last Friday, March 18th so the car was shipped to Kyle Golden in Springfield. 



Here it is sitting in his shop


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Very cool, I'm really impressed with everything Kyle does! Is he just going to finish the rear deck and kicks, or will he be adding to Fish's trunk?


----------



## funkalicious

Do you plan on doing anything for the horn mouth termination (i.e., filler panels to smooth the transition to the dash)?


----------



## lsm

1FinalInstall said:


> Very cool, I'm very impressed with everything Kyle does! Is he just going to build the rear deck and kick finished pieces, or will he be adding to Fish's trunk?


Yes he's going to build the kickpanels, the rear deck panels, and finish whatever is left in the install. All the work that Fish did will remain the same.


----------



## lsm

funkalicious said:


> Do you plan on doing anything for the horn mouth termination (i.e., filler panels to smooth the transition to the dash)?


Absolutely! Under dash panels will be made matching the top of the horn to the bottom of the dash. They will most likely be covered in carpet.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Those kicks are massive!


----------



## sq2k1

Subbed....Nice thread thus far and sick is just one adjective that comes to mind....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> Those kicks are massive!


+1 and Awesome! Last time I checked, massive = awesome!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Exactly!


----------



## lsm

Thanks guys!


----------



## LDW3RD

LSM...I'm looking at this install and WOWWY ZOWWY MAN!:faint:

I like your style mister!


----------



## quality_sound

Are the vents for the horn or the midbass? I'm assuming the midbass in either an IB or AP setup, but figured I'd ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm

quality_sound said:


> Are the vents for the horn or the midbass? I'm assuming the midbass in either an IB or AP setup, but figured I'd ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are for the midbass which will be running IB.


----------



## lsm

LDW3RD said:


> LSM...I'm looking at this install and WOWWY ZOWWY MAN!:faint:
> 
> I like your style mister!


Lol Thanks!


----------



## JayinMI

So when are we going to see some of Kyle's work? lol

Jay


----------



## lsm

JayinMI said:


> So when are we going to see some of Kyle's work? lol
> 
> Jay


I don't think he's started yet but as soon as I have pics I will post them.


----------



## beak81champ

JayinMI said:


> So when are we going to see some of Kyle's work? lol
> 
> Jay


If you've never seen his work, look up kylediablo on youtube...


----------



## JayinMI

I'm FB friends with Kyle, and I follow his work on Fabrication Nation, as well.
I just want to see what he's got in store for this car!
lol

Jay


----------



## req

the metal fab on this is so awesome. I love how you shoehorned those huge mids in there by making a housing that sticks out past the corner of the door jamb. it looks awesome down there.

incredible work so far.


----------



## lsm

Thanks guys! I'm hoping Kyle gets started soon.


----------



## lsm

Carpets installed. The new carpet will allow me to eliminate the center console. The OEM carpet was three pieces and the area where the center console was was just bare. I had to buy a steamer to do this right. Kyle did a great job!


----------



## thehatedguy

I miss my Jiffy steamer. I put Merceded back velour carpet in my old Accord with it...looked good, but nothing like what a pro can do with one like evidenced above.


----------



## pocket5s

Pretty sure my charger shares the same body structure as the challenger. When I pulled out my carpet 'tubs', there was a lot of foam that leveled out the floor. Did you/Kyle simulate that to get a smooth floor or do something else? A little hard to tell with the black carpet in the pics


----------



## lsm

pocket5s said:


> Pretty sure my charger shares the same body structure as the challenger. When I pulled out my carpet 'tubs', there was a lot of foam that leveled out the floor. Did you/Kyle simulate that to get a smooth floor or do something else? A little hard to tell with the black carpet in the pics


Yes the floor was leveled out with some B-quiet Vcomp and then Jute was glued down before the carpet was installed.


----------



## lsm

thehatedguy said:


> I miss my Jiffy steamer.


That's what I bought a Jiffy J-4000A


----------



## thehatedguy

Good choice. That's the exact model I had...mine went to a good home since Joey at 12Volt Tools bought it.


----------



## lsm

Bye bye center console:


----------



## Audio-Concepts

that looks great, even took the time to level the base for the shifter boot and make sure it doesn't look awkward and lumpy. looking forward to the filler panel and what you have up your sleeve to clean up that gap between the floor and dash.


----------



## Mic10is

lsm said:


> Bye bye center console:


that center cluster IMO wouldnt affect much at all. its very low and unobtrusive.
aesthetically I think the interior looks better with it, than without it


----------



## lsm

Mic10is said:


> that center cluster IMO wouldnt affect much at all. its very low and unobtrusive.
> aesthetically I think the interior looks better with it, than without it


That's not the original center console in the pic thats the base that Kyle made for the shifter boot which goes under the carpet. The original center console is easily as tall as the shifter boot is. I like the way the boot looks


----------



## LDW3RD

lsm said:


> I like the way the boot looks


Me too.


----------



## Horsemanwill

where does the carpet seperate?


----------



## lsm

Horsemanwill said:


> where does the carpet seperate?


It's all one piece.


----------



## lsm

New future home for my iPhone. I have a McIntosh app installed that shows the meter when using my iPhone as the source. 

New extension ear being made:




This is an iPhone 4. I'll be using the new iPhone SE



iPhone app:


----------



## #1BigMike

OMG!!! I just read this entire thread....Purely amazing... I have not been around that long to know any of these artist/fabricators/installers but I am really impressed with all of their work.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Wild how so many guys are now using abs over wood. Looking great!


----------



## Newellzie

Looks sweet!!


----------



## danssoslow

That's really clever, finishing out the dash like that. This whole entire build is on another level.


----------



## req

excellent job with removing the console and building a level for it. im really looking forward to how the VU\phone dock will look. the retro feel is fantastic.


----------



## lsm

A few updates:


----------



## oabeieo

You and Wayne w. Have inspired me so much. 
I can't wait to hear your car man. I don't know how or when but it will be. 
This one is a must hear


----------



## lsm

oabeieo said:


> You and Wayne w. Have inspired me so much.
> I can't wait to hear your car man. I don't know how or when but it will be.
> This one is a must hear


Thanks! We'll get together


----------



## pocket5s

i went back looking, but didn't see where/if you mentioned what the new mids are (?)


----------



## KrautNotRice

lsm said:


>


Epic install thread and good LAWD that car!


----------



## lsm

pocket5s said:


> i went back looking, but didn't see where/if you mentioned what the new mids are (?)


They're Stevens Audio 10.2's -as in Eric Stevens from Image Dynamics


----------



## JayinMI

So, did Eric move on from OnCore to start Steven's audio? Yours is the second mention of Steven's audio I've seen.

Jay


----------



## lsm

JayinMI said:


> So, did Eric move on from OnCore to start Steven's audio? Yours is the second mention of Steven's audio I've seen.
> 
> Jay


Yeah Oncore is DOA. He has been doing Stevens Audio ever since he left ID along with trying to get Oncore off the ground. People were calling it ES Audio for a while, Stevens Audio is now the official name.


----------



## lsm

Kyle is just about done with the iPhone mount. Pics coming soon!


----------



## lsm

Here's the finished iPhone holder. It will be wrapped in matching leather and the face will be covered with faux brushed aluminum. The radio surround will also be covered in the faux brushed aluminum, I don't like the fake carbon fiber look....


----------



## Horsemanwill

that's sweet


----------



## lsm

Horsemanwill said:


> that's sweet


Thanks dude!


----------



## lsm

Here's the beginnings of the center console:


----------



## indytrucks

Updates?


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Word!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Kyle is a beast, looking KILLER!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

This thing is INSANE!!


----------



## AccordUno

Dayuuuummmm!!!!


----------



## lsm

The rear deck is in primer!!


----------



## funkalicious

Damn man. As another high efficiency system owner your install is inspirational and humbling at the same time. Thanks for sharing the process of this work of art and science unfolding.


----------



## lsm

funkalicious said:


> Damn man. As another high efficiency system owner your install is inspirational and humbling at the same time. Thanks for sharing the process of this work of art and science unfolding.


Thanks! It's your guys' comments that keep me motivated... this has been a very long project.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Kyle is the MAN!!! Once again.


----------



## lsm

A few more pics... this time with the trim panels mounted on the sides of the amplifier.


----------



## knever3

That's a nice rear window defroster you've got there!!

Always loved Milbert amps, with shiny straight wire or goertz cables.

I really enjoy your build, would like to see it in person, but have never gone to any sanctioned event or seen any of these nice builds, let alone heard one.


----------



## wilson_gau

Curious, are you on lxforums as well or hemi shop talk fb group? Love the build a lot.


----------



## lsm

wilson_gau said:


> Curious, are you on lxforums as well or hemi shop talk fb group? Love the build a lot.


No I'm not at the moment. I was fairly active on ChallengerTalk a few years back but lost interest in that forum...


----------



## lsm

It's been a few months since my last update... Here's a few pics:


----------



## Guest

Sir, I am absolutely in LUST over your install.... Simply spectacular !

I mean, how can you not like a Milbert install....


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Dayum!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Now thats a "front stage!"...omg


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Ain't it tho '!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Man I love this build, looking good!


----------



## SQ WRX

Very cool build!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

So badass. Kyle really does have the 'Golden' touch :laugh:


----------



## lsm

Thanks for the encouragement guys! This has been a long time coming...


----------



## knifedag007

wow, awesome build. I enjoyed reading all 16 pages


----------



## quality_sound

And now I want a Challenger even more than I already did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm

subwoofery said:


> For the love of Audio... GO FOR IT!!!!!
> 
> Kelvin


Here's the new shifter boot and rear console:


----------



## subwoofery

lsm said:


> Here's the new shifter boot and rear console:


Clean... Love it :thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## oabeieo

Can't wait to see more. That rear deck is amazing man. 
Kicks look awesome. 

I've taken pics of large drivers in cars so I know how pic don't do justice always. 

I bet the kicks look frikkin awesome in person and huge. I really like it doesn't look like it not supposed to be there and all tumorous. Clean , contemporary and big. Love it !


----------



## lsm

oabeieo said:


> Can't wait to see more. That rear deck is amazing man.


Here's another shot of the rear deck.


----------



## lsm

New pics of the kickpanels:


----------



## Bnixon

Any pics of the drivers side? How did you handle the ebrake peddle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm

Bnixon said:


> Any pics of the drivers side? How did you handle the ebrake peddle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have any pics of the drivers side... As far as the e-brake pedal it's long gone.


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Hey brother, we need some updates on here for all the people to see. I know youre busy finishing up, but people need to see, lol!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I saw a pretty sweet video on Kyles instagram. Looks like it's coming along nicely!


----------



## stickpony

lsm said:


> A few pics from today


i love your car.. whats the official chrysler color?


----------



## carlr

holy f.... *mind blown*


----------



## oabeieo

Oh my. 

I want to hear that thing so bad ....


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Speechless!


----------



## dcfis

lsm said:


> Fantastic subs!!


Those seem like the modern equivalent on JBL GTi1500! Dang the specs look close


----------



## stickpony

lsm said:


> Bye bye center console:


what vehicle did the shifter boot come out of? looks OLD, 1970's old, very retro


----------



## sinister-kustoms

stickpony said:


> what vehicle did the shifter boot come out of? looks OLD, 1970's old, very retro


My guess is it's a B/E-body reproduction boot.


----------



## jgarcia1925

im late to this party, and now i cant see any damn pictures due to photobucket but i could only imagine how amazing this turned out. also this has been a great learning experience about installers back in the day. im a little young to know about all the great installers like Fishman, thought i heard the name but had no clue who he really was until now. good lord all of this is simply art. time to start the project soon and make me a better fabricator.


----------



## beak81champ

I believe Kyle Golden at Sundown One in Spfld, Illinois did a lot of this install. You can see some of his work on youtube...


----------



## jgarcia1925

beak81champ said:


> I believe Kyle Golden at Sundown One in Spfld, Illinois did a lot of this install. You can see some of his work on youtube...




Yeah I'm trying to find some more pics of the progress of this build. Sadly photobucket is not letting me. I'll have to search YouTube for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAV-TV

lsm said:


> I've been working on the system in my Challenger for a little over a year now but haven't been able to get it to the level I wanted. I was an installer for about 12 years focusing on custom work, fiberglass, paint, etc. but I've been out of the biz for almost 10 years now. On top of being way out of practice installation techniques have become more advanced; the work Ive seen on here is nothing short of mind-blowing. Needless to say I've wasted a lot of time & materials, with about half of everything going in the dumpster - I finally admitted I was over my head and called a professional - enter Fishman.
> 
> The car (in progress):
> 
> 2010 Challenger
> 5.7L HEMI w/ 6-speed
> Headers, Corsa Exhaust, CAI, etc...
> Airlift Performance Air Suspension
> 
> 
> 
> The System:
> 
> McIntosh MX406
> Arc Audio PS8
> Milbert BaM235 a/b
> TRU B2110
> TRU B2200
> Full Body Horns
> ID XS-69
> B&C 15" neo-subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill post some more pics tonite.


You don't see an MX406 installed these days. Brave choice !


----------



## lowcel

Saw the car on Friday. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Boarddesign

Can't see the original pics, I'm sure it's awesome. I had the pleasure of working with Fish at Foss Car Audio in Tacoma Wa in the early 90's, it was a eye opening experience even then. Off to go look for this on youtube.


----------



## JayinMI

If you're using Firefox or Chrome, there are extensions you can add to let you see the pics, unless the OP deleted them.

Jay


----------



## oabeieo

Back from the pits 

Love this car


----------



## Jscoyne2

lsm said:


> A few quick update pics...
> 
> The horn mount:
> 
> 
> The firewall opening for the horn body:


Ideas...


----------

